# Trike on order, shopping list so far...(finally received, with pics)



## flake99please (20 Dec 2015)

I placed my order a few weeks back for my trike, and have pretty much covered all the bases so far on what I'm having fitted. I literally feel like a kid at Christmas with the anticipation on having this built up for me, so goodness knows what I will be like when I get the call to collect it.

I would sincerely like to thank David @Laid back Bikes for his superb customer service that he afforded me. Numerous questions via email/text/telephone were answered in a very timely manner, without a hint of 'pushing' the potential sale. I am fortunate to have his shop in my home city, so visiting him on occasions has been a frequent pleasure recently.

So far my trike build is composed of... Brand 'X' trike, fitted with...

Rohloff hub gear (16T)
Schlumpf high speed drive (34T)
Folding option
Fox float shock
BB7 brakes
Big apple tyres
Remix power strong wheels
Ventisit seat pad
Front & rear mudguards
Multi holder
Handlebar bag bracket + Ortlieb 6M bag
Head/neck rest
Front light holder
A unique bag which attaches to rear of seat via neck rest/seat bars
side bags
Son dynamo hub

The only things not chosen at present are mirrors (considering Zefal or Mirrycle, but *open to suggestions*), and dynamo powered lights (likewise, *open to suggestions*).

I'm having this done in a custom powdercoat colour with custom coloured decals also.

The suspense is killing me...


----------



## BlackPanther (20 Dec 2015)

Very sensible extras for ???????? Trike.

Can't speak for Zefals, but every bent I've owned I've used mirrycles, awesome.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2015)

Can we expect photos when it arrives? Well done and congratulations on your new aquasistion.


----------



## StuAff (20 Dec 2015)

I hope that's a Schlumpf Speed Drive and not a Mountain Drive- as (a) An MD would break Rohloff's warranty conditions (and quite possibly the Speedhub itself) and (b) I doubt you'd need the equivalent of an 18t chainring!


----------



## Scoosh (20 Dec 2015)

Aye - Dave G is great, isn't he !  Really top bloke and no hint of pressure - he just  'bents !

Sounds very exciting and mysterious . Looking forward to seeing it and riding with you !


----------



## FrankCrank (21 Dec 2015)

...reckon you'll also need a hefty lock added to the list, wouldn't want something like that sprouting legs.........


----------



## flake99please (21 Dec 2015)

StuAff said:


> I hope that's a Schlumpf Speed Drive and not a Mountain Drive- as (a) An MD would break Rohloff's warranty conditions (and quite possibly the Speedhub itself) and (b) I doubt you'd need the equivalent of an 18t chainring!



Edited. Its the high speed drive.


----------



## flake99please (21 Dec 2015)

FrankCrank said:


> ...reckon you'll also need a hefty lock added to the list, wouldn't want something like that sprouting legs.........


 I already own a couple of fahgettaboudit D-locks, and will be buying a substantial motorbike chain & padlock asap.


----------



## flake99please (15 Jan 2016)

Update...

... and quite a significant one. The original trike that I ordered was awaiting the arrival of the Schlumpf drive prior to build commencement. In the preceding weeks up to that point the manufacturer 'let slip' on their Facebook page that they were prototype testing their new front suspension. I had originally wanted a full suspension trike, but settled on the rear only offering by this company due to their better 'one off' customization in other areas.

My original trike choice was going to be an Azub Tricon, but they have agreed to let me have (most likely) their first 'production' full suspension version instead. The official product launch will be at the SPEZI 2016 event in April, where my model will almost certainly be among their display. They hope to then ship my trike directly to me after the event. 

I have seen videos of the system in operation (would love to share, but promised I wouldnt) and its truly an engineering marvel. Overall Im happy to wait it out for a couple of months to eventually get the full suspension trike that I originally wanted.


----------



## PaulM (15 Jan 2016)

Intriguing. I'm a fan of Azub engineering and was very keen on a Tricon 20 but I'm a weight weenie so went with a Catrike 700 in the end.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Jan 2016)

flake99please said:


> My original trike choice was going to be an Azub Tricon, but they have agreed to let me have (most likely) their first 'production' full suspension version instead. The official product launch will be at the SPEZI 2016 event in April, where my model will almost certainly be among their display. They hope to then ship my trike directly to me after the event.




... or attend show and ride it back


----------



## flake99please (23 Apr 2016)

Well the cats finally out of the bag. I havent ordered a full suspension Tricon, Ive pre-ordered a Ti-Fly it seems.

http://azub.eu/ti-fly/


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 Apr 2016)

flake99please said:


> Well the cats finally out of the bag. I havent ordered a full suspension Tricon, Ive pre-ordered a Ti-Fly it seems.
> 
> http://azub.eu/ti-fly/




Wow, I'm green with envy.

You'll have the biggest grin in Scotland.


GC


----------



## numbnuts (23 Apr 2016)

flake99please said:


> Well the cats finally out of the bag. I havent ordered a full suspension Tricon, Ive pre-ordered a Ti-Fly it seems.
> 
> http://azub.eu/ti-fly/


That makes mine look like a hunk of crap


----------



## Scoosh (23 Apr 2016)

Oooooooh



- when does it arrive ?


----------



## MiK1138 (23 Apr 2016)

Few of us where talking about @Laid back at POP today, no one had a bad word for them. if i ever go recumbent they will get my business


----------



## flake99please (4 Aug 2016)

Scoosh said:


> Oooooooh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Today...


----------



## Scoosh (4 Aug 2016)

()


----------



## Scoosh (4 Aug 2016)

Well - pics, report ... ???


----------



## flake99please (4 Aug 2016)

Signed for @ 1500hrs (The bicycle works).





Collected by David where I met him at the shop @ 1630hrs.





My choice of paint colour matched the Titanium perfectly. 















Finished Assembly. I decided to call her 'Eleanor' (Gone in 60 seconds reference).











David spent a couple of hours making sure everything was to my complete delight. Once everything was completed, I set upon my maiden voyage home. Normally this would be a 20 minute cruise on my regular 'upwrong', and the mix of suspension & big apple tyres offered a sublime ride along the many cobbled & pot holed streets.

What I hadnt expected was the 'slight' detour I took getting home. For anyone who knows Edinburgh, I am spitting distance for Craigmillar Castle. My route home detoured via the water of Leith path, Inverleith park, NCR 1 to Silverknowes, through Barnton, around the airport, Inglston, Gogarburn, and finally the canal back to the city centre. My 4 mile journey became almost 34 miles! 

Im off work tomorrow, so you can expect to read of another ride from the morning. My wife said that this would be my 'last' bike in my growing collection, and right now I cannot see any reason to disagree with her. I'm smitten.


----------



## Scoosh (5 Aug 2016)

Looks brilliant !





Hope you have many happy miles - and not too many bugs-on-the-teeth !


----------



## flake99please (5 Aug 2016)

Day 2....... Another 30 miler at first light, slight adjustment on boom and seat (both pulled in/back respectively). Took the upwrong (Genisis TI Croix de Fer) to mother in laws just now (1 mile each way) and hated how uncomfortable it was.


----------



## Nibor (5 Aug 2016)

flake99please said:


> Day 2....... Another 30 miler at first light, slight adjustment on boom and seat (both pulled in/back respectively). Took the upwrong (Genisis TI Croix de Fer) to mother in laws just now (1 mile each way) and hated how uncomfortable it was.


If you hate it I will take it away to relieve your pain?


----------



## flake99please (6 Aug 2016)

Minor issue yesterday afternoon encountered whilst riding around the block and making minor adjustments to boom length. My right pedal managed to strip the thread in the crank arm and drop out whilst riding. The crank has been heli-coiled so that the pedal can be put back on. One thing I noticed is that with the optional Schlumpf drive kicking plates fitted, the spindle will only screw into the crank arm around 60% of the total thread length. This may have contributed to the premature failure of component. However the left pedal is perfectly fine and screwed in no less. 

When I get over to my friends workshop, I shall create an extender (like this) which will have a longer thread length to allow for the space taken up by the kicking plate and washer. Other than this very minor issue Im still besotted with the trike. 

I would also like to thank David @ LaidBackBikes for the exceptional service he has provided me with my purchase. I seriously cannot recommend his company & services enough.


----------



## flake99please (6 Aug 2016)

Another 22 miles completed this afternoon. Im currently averaging 9.8mph, but there has been a fair bit of climbing and cobbled streets to contend with. Its early days, and once I hit 11 mph I'll be happy.


----------



## dodgy (7 Aug 2016)

That looks like a beautifully engineered bit if kit, have fun. Hopefully the manufacturer improve on the design to take into account the niggles you've experienced.


----------



## flake99please (8 Aug 2016)

To be fair to Azub, the pedal issue occurred as a result of installing the kick plate on the Schlumpf drive crank arms. This resulted in less pedal room available for the Shimano m324 pedal spindle thread to screw into the crank arm. The helicoil is working perfectly fine at the moment, but I will still go down the route of adding the extender piece as a little extra reassurance for myself. I plan on taking the trike out again this afternoon once my shift is completed, just to see how it handles the strong gusts of wind we are having up here currently.


----------



## Arellcat (8 Aug 2016)

Pedal extenders might solve the thread issue, but how sensitive are your knees to cleat/pedal alignment? I rode with pedal extenders once, and discovered that my knees couldn't cope at all; my left knee blew up inside 50 miles. But then, my knees are sensitive to even 1/8" of lateral misalignment.


----------



## flake99please (9 Aug 2016)

Another 24 miles completed after work yesterday. A slight saddle & boom adjustment was made before I headed out. I now think I have found the 'sweet spot' regarding my position. No issues in the gusts of wind (unlike my commute home on the upwrong).



Arellcat said:


> Pedal extenders might solve the thread issue, but how sensitive are your knees to cleat/pedal alignment? I rode with pedal extenders once, and discovered that my knees couldn't cope at all; my left knee blew up inside 50 miles. But then, my knees are sensitive to even 1/8" of lateral misalignment.



Its a risk Im prepared to take at the moment. My natural stance is toes slightly outward, and currently the plate has been knocked over on a couple of occasions accidentally with my right foot. The extenders may also act to prevent me doing this in the future. A bit of trial & error needed on this me thinks...

Im looking at lighting at the moment. Ideally for the front I would like one of these.




However, due to the small rack on the rear I am looking alternative methods of mounting one of these..





*Option A* is fitting the seat post version of the above light.




with a neck rest mount from ICE.





or

*Option B *is to buy the standard light fitting and fabricate something myself with a couple of P-clips and some carbon fibre perhaps?

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## flake99please (3 Mar 2017)

Facebook has many faults, but I wouldnt have read about this potential issue had it not been posted there. 

Im waiting for more information from David @ Laid Back Bikes to confirm what the situation is...


----------



## Scoosh (3 Mar 2017)

That looks a bit distinctly scary  but we know LaidbackDavid is great and he'll make sure you are safe and happy. 

Hope it doesn't take too long.


----------

